# Do you like piercings?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Do you like body piercings, either on yourself or other people? If so, which ones?

The only piercing I have is my earlobes. I don't know if I'd ever get any others, having seen first-hand what happens when they accidentally get ripped out. I do think lip piercings and hip piercings in particular look pretty cool, though.

On the other hand, septum, tongue and eyebrow piercings are gross.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah but I never have gotten one. Mostly because of my conservative upbringing. But now that I'm older, I plan to get one when I can. I might either go for a small one (can't remember what it's called) on my left ear or possibly a lip piercing, although I imagine that area would be more sensitive.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes I wanna get one on my right eyebrow.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Was never interested in them for myself and they are a total turn off on women, aside from the ears.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

on girls I only find earlobe/ear piercings appealing. Maybe navel too if they have the right body for it. Anything else doesn't look right unless the girl is really attractive to begin with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

On women, only the earlobes. I despise nose rings, lip rings, eyebrow rings and pretty much all other piercings. Especially the belly ring. It just looks tacked on or something. Like they said "Oh. My belly doesn't look right the way it is so I think I'll just poke a hole and hang a fishing lure on it".


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one on my left earlobe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I love ear peircings on guys when they like have.them at the top of the ear going down especially. Industrial/scafold peircings are badass. I wanted to get one but supposedly they are very prone to infection and take six.months to recover properly.

I also love eyebrow peircings and tounge peircings can be cool. Oh and nose studs.

corset peircings look awesome too but I've also heard bad things about those and.infection.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Only ears on girls and not at all on guys not that I'd notice a bloke anyway 
I really hate nose piercings but in saying that piercings of all types do suit some peoples look


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

oh yeah..although when i see other people with piercings i think they look dumb


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I got one in my left ear when I was about 15, I think it was a dare or something. It was probably quite good for my SA actually because I got to the point where I didn't care what people thought about it, the hole has closed up now though. I have a weird thing for nose piercings on women, find them really attractive not sure why.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I like how ear, lip, eyebrow and navel piercings look. Not a fan of nose piercings, they look awkward to me. I used to have my navel pierced, but it got ruined and I never repierced it. Then I wanted a lip or eyebrow piercing for a while, but decided against it because employers don't like them. Would be annoying to have to take it out every time you go to work.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like all of them except for septum and surface piercings. The ones that go in and don't come out are gross. Lip might not be good for kissing. Not sure. Nose and navel rings would probably only be good on women.

In the opposite sex, I like it if they don't have too many. There is something sexy about someone who seems overall pretty straight but has one or two piercings. Kind of a hint that they aren't too uptight or have some history. Tons of piercings is a turn-off.

I kissed one guy at a club who had a tongue piercing. I wasn't expecting that. There was another guy I went on a date with who lifted up his shirt and I saw a nipple piercing. I was like ooooooo.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

love them i have both sides of my nose & vertical labret lip piercing, my rook, need to get my septum re pierced & want a dermal on my face.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to have my nose, tongue and lip pierced when I was a teenager until I was like 18. That's what I think it is - a teenager thing. It looks stupid on adults.

Edit: I still think nipple piercings are lovely.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I really don't get the entire concept of piercings, and why they are so prevalent. I find the entire concept very bizarre.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Ears and only ears. Anything else grosses me out..

Nipple piercings? Don't even talk to me uke


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

On myself, earlobes (although I had my nose, upper lobe and Helix pierced--outgrew/got bored of them). On men, nowhere.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Eyebrow rings are cute on guys. Not a fan of septum piercings or those angel and medusa bites.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have piercings and yes I like them.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Nose piecings are the single most unattractive thing in girls for me. She may be the most beautiful one I've ever seen. If I see it, I'll instantly go "nope". Septum piercings remind me of cattle. I like ear ones, "tolerate" navel, hate everything else.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I liked them at 18. I had my lip, ears, nose, and industrial pierced. Now I hate them and my lip scar. Ears only, and not a lot. Grosses me out when people have like 10 holes on the ear. Don't want any on a guy.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I find most attractive on girls except nose and eyebrow (and gauges), navel most of all. On men, none. I got a tongue piercing when I was 14 but I took it out. I've been wanting to get a navel piercing for a couple years now but haven't got around to it for whatever reason. Still need to get my ears repierced too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I got both my earlobes pierced in 11th grade, but I was allergic to the metal (although they claimed it was 100% stainless steel, which I am not allergic to). I want to get the tips of my ears pierced, two on one side, and one on the other, to look like an artsy badass. 8) I know, I'm so superficial. But damn. Earrings can be cool. 

I also really want a labrum piercing. Like Kerli <3 But idk if it would be uncomfortable when moving my chin around. Then again, besides eating, I don't move that area of my face around much. I'm practically mute except when singing  So it might work out fine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Eyebrow rings are cute on guys. Not a fan of septum piercings or those angel and medusa bites.


Those bites ones look awful.










Monroe or labret 2 might be okay though.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Most I'd ever considered was an ear piercing or an eyebrow piercing when I was younger. I don't see myself getting any in the future. I don't mind them on other people.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh no way..._.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Cheek piercings and the bridge of the nose give me a squeamish feeling just to look at. Ugh.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Ears are ok everything else is kinda gross.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Love them on guys and girls. I especially like labret, tongue, eyebrow and navel.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

On girls;

Double lip ring piercing
Double eyebrow piecring (only one side)
ear other than lobe piercing

In that order.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Love em except for myself, only ears.... with diamonds  When I saw my friend's friend long ago rockin nipple piercings, I thought WTF, I honestly find it super weird lol

Girls can pretty much get away with any.... except if it's the whole body!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

It's just weird. I can't think of anything else that 92% of the population is in favor of.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I have my nose pierced (& I love it). I hardly ever wear earrings but my earlobes are pierced, too. I voted for those as well as other piercings I would (have) like(d) on myself: 
ear(other), lip, navel, nape of the neck, hips/sternum/other-surface-piercings.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

On girls I like earlobes, ears & other parts of the ears, nose, navel, and eyebrow


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

somename said:


> Nose piecings are the single most unattractive thing in girls for me. She may be the most beautiful one I've ever seen. If I see it, I'll instantly go "nope". Septum piercings remind me of cattle. I like ear ones, "tolerate" navel, hate everything else.


For me its those weird cheek piercings girls are doing these days.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I like ear piercings, since I love to experiment with different kinds of earrings. Other than that, not a big fan. I dunno, not into it. Not against those who do it though.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Some are okay, but not too many at once.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Voted for:
Earlobes
Ear, other than the earlobes
Septum piercings
Lip piercings
Eyebrow
Nipples (only on guys, though)

Genital piercings are disgusting, and microdermals creep me out.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

yes please. :love2 :love2


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I find piercings strangely fascinating. Absolutely no desire to be pierced myself, but on other people a well placed piercing is nearly always aesthetically pleasing. Even genital ones, a friend showed me his genital piercings and I must say they were surprisingly lovely. 

So let's just say I like the majority of piercings on the majority of people.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I love piercings and have quite a few myself. I'd like to get more obvious ones like a lip piercing but the people around me keep saying no to that <.<;


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I like tattoos better, especially for men.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Love them! I have gauges and a Monroe. ;D


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 5 and it really depends on the person. I have my ear lodes done twice on both sides and one on top and my nose


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

For me, Nope. Never. 

On other people? Earlobes are ok I guess. Tongue piercings just sort of frighten me and I don't understand why people get things like their eyebrows/nipples/belly button/cheeks and stuff like that pierced. I've never seen the appeal of sticking metal into your skin.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I had a few once upon a time. They tend to get snagged during my line of work. Not fun. Also since working in public I got a tad tired of people being straight up hostile to me because of my facial piercings. the bridge and nostril particularly tend to piss people off -shrug-.. I think I may have prolonged them if I knew other people with piercings who were more my generational clique.. I feel like a pariah either way..

I think body mods are fine on women. Dare I say more encouraged in comparison.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

moroff said:


> I had a few once upon a time. They tend to get snagged during my line of work. Not fun. Also since working in public I got a tad tired of people being straight up hostile to me because of my facial piercings. the bridge and nostril particularly tend to piss people off -shrug-.. I think I may have prolonged them if I knew other people with piercings who were more my generational clique.. I feel like a pariah either way..
> 
> I think body mods are fine on women. Dare I say more encouraged in comparison.


I thought people would dislike septum more than nostril. What other piercings did you have?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think almost all piercings are beautiful, no matter the location. Even those really unique one's on the wrist and stuff.

However, I think they're better when they're subtle. Pierced ears + a face piercing. Or just spread out a bit. I don't think it's very attractive when there's more than one piercing on the face. Like, I've seen people with septum, two lip, and a tongue piercing and it's just overboard imo.

Personally I've had a horizontal eyebrow piercing (right above my left eyebrow) and I loved it to death. It was A LOT of work, though. It was constantly dry so I had to use lotion at least twice a day around it. It was also constantly itchy, probably because it was healing. I suspect the lady who did it wasn't too accustomed to doing horizontal one's, thus used a curved barbell instead of a straight. Then again there's always a high chance it will grow out as there's a high rejection rate for almost all surface piercings. Still loved it up until it had to come out.

It was basically like this (random picture pulled off Google)...










If I ever get a piercing again it won't be a surface piercing.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I thought people would dislike septum more than nostril. What other piercings did you have?


Depends how big a door knocker you're sportin :b

I had an orbital and two rings on my left ear, a stud in my left brow.. I also had a black Mohawk at one point.. yep, its better if you have other friends who sport the same look as you..

I found a happy medium. Everybody approves my 'rockabilly greaser' aesthetic.. I could be an extra in the movie "Outsiders"..


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, I want a lip ring some day.


----------

